# Probleme de partition sous windows 10 macbookpro fin 2011



## HenriV (31 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,
Mon mac :MacBookpro fin 2011 13" avec OS X lion 10.7.5
dualboot avec windows 7 originellement

J'ai voulu faire prolonger la durée de vie de l'appareil encore qq années au lieu d'en racheter un nv, en installant windows 10 comme mise a jour a partir de windows 7(par dessus) pr pouvoir beneficier de certains programmes qui seront sans doutes plus compatibles avec W7 ds les années a venir.

L'installation c'est tres bien passée ,tout fonctionne !
Malgré le fait que c'est une version de macbookpro ou apple ne prends pas en charge windows 10 officiellement...
pourtant avec une version ancienne comme OS X Lion il ne devait pas en theorie y avoir de problemes avec les formats des partitions
(j'ai peut etre trop bidouillé les pilotes? mais il me semble que le message etait deja present qd j'ai installé mais il ne proposait pas de reparer lors du redemarrage)

Et puis brutalement j'ai recu ce message:






le probleme c'est que qd j'ouvre l'utilitaire de disque il ne reconnait plus les partition mac OS X
qui etaient pourtant dans le format HFS et qui etaient reconues ss Win 7 (cf ci dessous):





la partition C: etant celle que j'utilise ici
et celle de 231,90 Go celle de mon vieux Mac OS X lion
Autre screen interressant (en dessous)
il compte ma partition OS X comme de l'espace libre

il semblerait donc qu'il ne reconnaisse pas du tt OS X et j'ai peur que le" reparage" va sans doute induire des erreurs de formattage/partition(peut etre irrecuperable??&donc besoin de nettoyer et reinstaller tt sur le disque de A- Z ?)
la prochaine fois que je demarre windows :/

Est-ce que qq aurait une idée de ce que je pourrais faire pour eviter la cata ?
puis-je empecher windows de tenter cette reparation(tt marche tres bien pr l'instant)?(en plus j'ai fait l'installation sans disque avec l'image W10...)
Est-ce possible de modifier certains parametres ds le terminal avec le mac en recovery pour permetter a windows de reconnaitre OS X?
Merci bcp d'avoir pris le temps de lire mon post,
je vous remercie d'avance



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

